# How long does it take for anxiety meds to kick in?



## yankeesfan4eva (Feb 14, 2005)

I have really bad anxiety and have never been on any anxiety meds but next week when I go to the gastro i'm gonna ask to be put on some. Can anyone suggest what kinds are good and work the fastest? I want one that kicks in fast cause i have a 2 hour dentist appt. coming up that is causing me a lot of anxiety.


----------



## Reena (Jan 20, 2005)

Xanax works within a half hour or so.


----------



## yankeesfan4eva (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Reena! Is Xanax something you can take as needed or do you take it everyday?


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Xanax is the best...works in about 15-30 mins...helps me every time...good luck...i always shake uncontrollably at the dentist...and have to have a heavy warm blanket over me to stop me from shaking so bad I am so nervous about going...not for a cleaning but for serious dental work...like root canals...or pulling teeth...terrifies me...Kat


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi again Jenners. I take Xanax it works quickly plus I take it only as needed. I'm on a very low dose and it helps with life's little challenges. I call it my "chill pill". Take care.


----------



## yankeesfan4eva (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for responding guys!


----------



## sarahfl (Dec 28, 2004)

I would definitely only take Xanax or Ativan on an "as-needed" basis. They can be very addictive. I have Ativan for those situations and just take one every once in a while when I know I will be in an anxiety-inducing situation.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I have taken tranxene for years and years..as needed. (It's in the valium family)I hear so much about Xanax....have any of you taken both types and can compare them?I think my good old standby wears off..and I take 2 of them sometimes (3.75 mg) with doctor's blessing.Anyhow...to really answer your question, mine kicks in in 20 minutes to a half hour.Jeanne


----------

